
An Experiment in BlackBerry Development: Lessons Learned Writing PodTrapper - ciscoriordan
http://www.versatilemonkey.com/story.html
======
joshsharp
Brilliantly written, very thorough. It's interesting that the 'little guys'
have that "I love my users, and I really just want to help them" mentality so
at odds with the big players (I'm trying to take the same approach with
Twitterscribe too). I wonder at what size it flips around and users become the
enemy, or at least, an annoyance to be ignored.

~~~
thristian
I would guess it's about the time that you start to interact with your users
less frequently than you interact with some other category of people -
investors, managers, co-workers, QA staff, subcontractors, whatever. The human
brain pays vastly more attention to the people around you than the people who
support you, and if the two sets are sufficiently distinct, very strange and
unhelpful attitudes arise.

------
allenbrunson
oh, man. to all the people who say "why would you put up with apple's
draconian app store policies?" this article is the answer.

